# 1932 International "A-2" dump truck



## dawzie (Aug 20, 2013)

Been in my family since new


----------



## promac850 (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow. You are going to restore that, right?


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 20, 2013)

Very cool - would love to see it restored - but make sure you get those rear tires balanced!


----------



## promac850 (Aug 20, 2013)

buzz sawyer said:


> Very cool - would love to see it restored - but make sure you get those rear tires balanced!



Balanced? I'd replace those old things.

Let me know if you need tires for it, dawsie. I know a guy in the tire business, he could probably get them for you at warehouse price. Problem would be getting them to you in NY.


----------



## dawzie (Aug 21, 2013)

All the tires where flat when I pulled it out. I was able to air up all the tires right there and they all hold air !! One tire was so wore out the cords where coming out. Found the exact brand/size tire on a junk heap at my friends place who restores old cars/trucks.

When I pulled it out I was really expecting the motor to be seized, it wasn't. Took a few hours of cleaning things up and new plugs, wires and gas and it ran !!

For now I just want to make it road worthy. A frame off resto is going to be $40K plus that I don't have.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 21, 2013)

dawzie said:


> All the tires where flat when I pulled it out. I was able to air up all the tires right there and they all hold air !! One tire was so wore out the cords where coming out. Found the exact brand/size tire on a junk heap at my friends place who restores old cars/trucks.
> 
> When I pulled it out I was really expecting the motor to be seized, it wasn't. Took a few hours of cleaning things up and new plugs, wires and gas and it ran !!
> 
> For now I just want to make it road worthy. A frame off resto is going to be $40K plus that I don't have.



Just kidding about balancing the tires. Heck, a gallon of paint and brush may be all you need. I did a '49 Ford dumper that way and it looked fine. Love to see more photos.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 21, 2013)

Very cool. I really like your pictures, cool to see an old classic come out from hiding. How long it been in the shed? Keep taking pictures and posting your progress, this should be an interesting thread.


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 21, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Very cool. I really like your pictures, cool to see an old classic come out from hiding. How long it been in the shed? Keep taking pictures and posting your progress, this should be an interesting thread.



+1


----------



## dawzie (Aug 21, 2013)

History of ownership;
My Uncle Bill bought this truck new. Ran it for maybe 7 years working on the New York City aqueduct. The last plate on it is 1935, I'm guessing it was good for maybe 4 years? Truck shows 86000 miles on odometer.

He then sold/gave it to my Uncle Louie who stayed to work the family farm. All of us kids always remember this truck on the farm somewhere, my cousin is 70+.

In the late 70's I got it running so my Uncles could use it on the farm, which they never did. We have lost all our elders now. My cousin-in-law who owns the farm has allowed the farm to go in disrepair.

Just recently I was allowed to get the farm equipment that I wanted. That's how I ended up with the truck and a 8-N tractor. 

This pic shows the old kerosene filled road flares inside the rusted box. So cool, I will get them working. Hope D.O.T. approves them LOL


----------



## promac850 (Aug 21, 2013)

Road flares... sir, if you want a better looking set of kerosene flares, let me know. I picked up a real clean set, with the box, and the little red flags you put in the cap for daytime use. Didn't cost me much, pm me if interested. I'll let them go for a very slight mark up since it would be going to a real good use. Just one of the same flares on fleabay, without the flag and two others, and without the box, is listed for about 50 bucks. You'll get the whole set for less than that if you want it.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 21, 2013)

dawzie said:


> History of ownership;
> My Uncle Bill bought this truck new. Ran it for maybe 7 years working on *the New York City aqueduct.* The last plate on it is 1935, I'm guessing it was good for maybe 4 years? Truck shows 86000 miles on odometer.



Nice story, thanks for sharing. That's why NYC has the best water on tap. 

New York City water supply system - Ask.com Encyclopedia


----------



## promac850 (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's the road flares this truck will be getting...







I think they're going right where they should... to that old cornbinder.

As for the one bent flag on the right, I straightened that out. Got it that way, looks like someone tried to pry on something with it at some point.


----------



## dawzie (Aug 24, 2013)

Todays work was to install wooden plank on top of unsafe running boards and replace wooden floor in cab. The lumber came from inside one of the buildings at the "homestead". Huge pine trees blew down back in the early 50's at a local college and my Uncle's had the job of cleaning them up. They had a saw mill here at the farm. There must be 1000 board feet of lumber inside the old "chicken coop".


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 24, 2013)

I might have the tires for that. What size?


----------



## dawzie (Aug 24, 2013)

6:00 X 20

All my current tires hold air. I do need tires that aren't dry rotted like all of mine are.


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 24, 2013)

Mine are new, old stock. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## promac850 (Aug 25, 2013)

You gonna stuff a C32 Cat into that as well? 

Look at that torque curve... (page 3)

http://www.cat.com/cda/files/4303571/7/C32_ACERT_1007bkW.pdf


----------



## dawzie (Aug 25, 2013)

That 1350 H.P. kitty cat motor weighs more than the max GVW of my truck lol

I'll stick with my 27 H.P. liquid cooled four cylinder eight valve up draft intake with my Hi-performance K&N filter !!


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 25, 2013)

promac850 said:


> You gonna stuff a C32 Cat into that as well?
> 
> Look at that torque curve... (page 3)
> 
> http://www.cat.com/cda/files/4303571/7/C32_ACERT_1007bkW.pdf



new version of 3412?


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 26, 2013)

I checked. I have 7 - 6.50 x 20 new tires. Stored in a dark warehouse and stored flat. Also had one 6.50 x 16 mounted.

First $ 700. Takes all 7. Storage negotiable. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 26, 2013)

RVALUE said:


> I checked. I have 7 - 6.50 x 20 new tires. Stored in a dark warehouse and stored flat. Also had one 6.50 x 16 mounted.
> 
> First $ 700. Takes all 7. Storage negotiable. :hmm3grin2orange:



That seems like a pretty fair price. I just replaced the 8.25x20's on my 47 Dodge to the tune of almost $1500. OUCH!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice old 'Binder, dawzie! Love seeing the oldies back in action. What's it use for a hoist? I'm guessing it's from before hydraulics, some sort of a mechanical winch lift?



promac850 said:


> Here's the road flares this truck will be getting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, Kyle. I remember riding around with the old man when he had to fill flares for the night, he worked for the township for 25+ years, all of em in IH trucks.



andydodgegeek said:


> That seems like a pretty fair price. I just replaced the 8.25x20's on my 47 Dodge to the tune of almost $1500. OUCH!!!



Dang, Andy. Wish I'd known. I got 2 good ones here you coulda had for the price of a visit.


----------



## dawzie (Aug 26, 2013)

That is a good deal but I think I need to keep them 6.00 X 20. I think my rims are to narrow for that 1/2 inch.

the dump is a pto driven pump mounted by the lift cylinder. I just took a couple of phone pics tonight..

The dump body tag says "aristocrat" and the hoist frame says "wood"


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 26, 2013)

I have not seen any 6 x 20s. Those are NARROW. 

These 'look' narrow, and are no where near what a 8.25 look like. They look like the model A tires they are.


----------



## dawzie (Aug 26, 2013)

They are narrow. I have found them new and used. So far I have seen three different outside diameter.


----------



## promac850 (Aug 26, 2013)

Email from my dad's tire warehouse buddy.

"Unfortunately that's a Coker Tire, Lucas Classic Tires or possibly M E Miller Tire:

Coker Tire - Buy Vintage Tires and Wheels

Lucas Classic Tires

m. e. MILLER tire

When checking them out be sure and get the tube and flap needed too!

Word of caution though, the rims on them may be the true "split rim" not to be confused with what you probably know as "lock ring" style wheels, or they could be one's that connect in the center via a band that keeps the 2 pieces together. Regardless of what they are I'd be very suspect of their safety and unless a standard lock ring style wheel would NOT put them together NFW. I'd do whatever it took to change it over to tubeless 245/75R22.5, 265/75R22.5, or 9R22.5's etc in order to assure they didn't blow up when mounting or using the vehicle. Imagine being in a parade and it came through all decked out looking awesome and suddenly the wheel comes apart scattering pieces into the crown...shudder."


He says to be careful with those wheels and tires... they could be even more dangerous than the already stupid dangerous locking split rims.

These tires are not cheap. If you can, I would try to find a substitute with safer wheels like he says. I'm scared of locking split rims... more so of ones that don't lock at all... many men have died mounting tires on those Godforsaken wheels. Some shops that still stand today have remnants of one of those explosions. Some have teeth and pieces of the jaw/skull in the ceiling as well.


----------



## promac850 (Aug 26, 2013)

dawzie said:


> That 1350 H.P. kitty cat motor weighs more than the max GVW of my truck lol
> 
> I'll stick with my 27 H.P. liquid cooled four cylinder eight valve up draft intake with my Hi-performance K&N filter !!



I love the look of that old cast iron brick... just as reliable as a good solid brick too!


----------



## dawzie (Aug 27, 2013)

They are the "killer" rims. Does anybody make a safer rim that is that narrow??

Click on the pic. read the branding on the tire.Hope N.Y.C. don't come after me


----------



## promac850 (Aug 27, 2013)

What I would do is see if someone can make a set of wheels that bolt onto there, but aren't split rim. For example, retrofit a standard wheel without the center stamping... but still used the original method to mount it onto the axle. 

From what it looks like on your old truck, the axles bolt to the hub, and that hub is an integral part of the axle assembly, which means you couldn't take a standard wheel and bolt it right on. I figure adapters would be far more expensive than a modified steel wheel that can go right in place of those split rims.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 27, 2013)

Unverferth will probably make any wheel you want, but it won't be cheap, I suspect:

http://www.umequip.com/wheels/replacement/classic-tractor-rims/

Likely some guys over at Red Power will have some good advice for you as well. Link to the truck page of their forums:

IH Trucks - Red Power Magazine Community


----------



## jcl (Sep 2, 2013)

nice truck!!! dawzie


----------



## johninky (Sep 3, 2013)

Wheels you have are referred to as "Dayton" wheels as opposed to Budd wheels. You may be able to salvage them with some internet research.


----------



## dawzie (Sep 8, 2013)

Pressing on with some more work. Windshield replace. Old one was broke. Took frame work out of cab, removed top of frame, removed glass, clean with soap/water and wire brush. Removed all heavy rust. Let dry and painted with "ospho". First time using this stuff, very impressed!!. Tomorrow night will paint with gloss black.


----------

